# Suche Motherboard: Sockel 1366, Sata6GB/s, PCI3.0, USB3



## Ahank (28. Februar 2012)

Ich will mein bisheriges Motherboard austauschen, das neue soll folgende Spezifikationen erfüllen.

Sockel 1366 (Ich hab momentan einen i7 mit 1366  den ich gerne wieder verwenden würde)

 Schnittstellen Sata 6GB/s und Sata3GB/s (Ich habe momentan u.A: auch eine Sata 6GB/s SSD Festplatte die aber über einen ASUS Controller am Motherboard das nur 3GB/s kann, hängt)

PCI 3.0 für eine neue Grafikkarte

USB 3 und USB 2 (nicht essentiell aber wünschenswert)

Ich habe bei Mindfactory mal gesucht (da man hier ganz gut Filter setzen kann) aber leider kein Board gefunden das alle Anforderungen erfüllt, hat mir jemand einen Tip wo ich suchen könnte, oder ist das eher aussichtslos wenn man noch ein Board mit den Anfordeungen und den 1366 Sockel haben will ?


----------



## Soulii (28. Februar 2012)

lesen:

PCI-E 3.0

atm gibts kein board was alles 3 hat

daher: wenn dann kauf die nen internen sata6g controller für20 tacken , obs das bringt ? eher nicht...

hier ist eher warten angesagt, wobei eher laaange warten , bis man nutzen aus pci-e 3.0 ziehen wird dauerts wohl noch einige jahre


----------



## bemuehung (28. Februar 2012)

bei ner SSD bringt Sata 6GB schon was , wobei die Controllerkarten meist auch relativ lahm sind

günstigste Lösung eigentlich http://geizhals.de/576773 oder http://geizhals.de/570454

Pci-e 3.0 wie schon gesagt unnötig


----------



## Ahank (28. Februar 2012)

Soulii schrieb:


> daher: wenn dann kauf die nen internen sata6g controller für20 tacken , obs das bringt ? eher nicht...




Wie oben geschrieben den Controller habe ich ja, aber selbst die 20-30 Euro kann man prinzipiell sparen und die Platte gleich an SATAII direkt anschliesen :-) Weswegen ein Board das 6GB/s kann für mich u.A. entscheidend ist.

Dein Link zu dem Test, ist vom Dezember 2011, und bezieht sich auf einen Typ.. ich erwarte mir zwar auch keine Wunder von PCI 2 auf 3 , aber ein Nachtteil ist es sicher keines wenn das Board das unterstützt, zumal das Jahr 2012 noch jung ist


----------



## bemuehung (28. Februar 2012)

Ahank schrieb:


> Dein Link zu dem Test, ist vom Dezember 2011, und bezieht sich auf einen Typ.. ich erwarte mir zwar auch keine Wunder von PCI 2 auf 3 , aber ein Nachtteil ist es sicher keines wenn das Board das unterstützt, zumal das Jahr 2012 noch jung ist


aber n Vorteil bringts auch nich 

ansonsten jetziges Board und CPU verkaufen und n 1155 holen , eigentlich sinnvoller als jetzt nochmal n 1366 Brett zu kaufen


----------



## Ahank (28. Februar 2012)

bemuehung schrieb:


> aber n Vorteil bringts auch nich



Jetzt noch nicht, aber vielleicht ab Sommer .. ? Naja die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 



bemuehung schrieb:


> ansonsten jetziges Board und CPU verkaufen und n 1155 holen , eigentlich sinnvoller als jetzt nochmal n 1366 Brett zu kaufen


Mit dem Gedanke "qüäle" ich mich auch schon eine Weile rum,  schlecht ist er i7 1366 ja nicht weswegen ich ihn eigentlich behalten wollte, aber nochmal ca. 250 Euro für nen 1155 ausgeben wollte ich eigentlich nicht..

Falls jemand ein Board ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 sucht und einen Intel Core I7 950 (Codename Bloomfield) ca. 3.1 GHz.. einfach per PM .. :-)


----------



## mristau (28. Februar 2012)

Solang es ne normale S-ATA Platte ist, reicht S-ATA 3GB sowas von locker aus, selbst S-ATA 1,5GB sollte für die meisten Platten reichen
Nur SSDs kommen auf Transferraten jenseits 300MByte/s. Eventuell noch einzelne normale HDDs

Der aktuellste Festplatten Test bei Chip.de listet als schnellste HDD mit ~190MB/s, bzw. ~230MB/s (lesen/schreiben) also innerhalb SATA 3GB
http://www.chip.de/b.../detail/id/262/ 

Für ne SSD könntest auch direkt eine PCIE SSD kaufen, die direkt in nen Slot stecken kannst.

Zu PCI-E 3 habe ich dasselbe gelesen, in der aktuellen PC Games Hardware war ein Test, dort haben sie mit einer HD7970 getestet und der Unterschied zwischen PCIE 2 und 3 war marginal und eher im Bereich der Messungenauigkeiten, bis auf einzelne spezielle Anwendungen.

Grundsätzlich würde ich nicht "kurz" vor den neuen Ivy-Bridge Prozessoren ein neues Board für nen alten Prozessor kaufen.
Wirkliche Geschwindigkeits Sprünge wird auf jedenfall so ein kleines Upgrade nicht bringen.
Lieber wie auch schon vorgeschlagen, beides verkaufen und davon neues Board+CPU kaufen


----------



## Ahank (28. Februar 2012)

SSD sind zwei im Einsatz eine SATAII (3GB/s) als Systemplatte und eine SATAIII (6GB/s) über Controller ..


----------



## bemuehung (28. Februar 2012)

warte einfach noch bis Sommer und dann Ivy Bridge wurde offziell bis Juni verschoben

so extrem spürbar sind die Unterschiede auch nicht was Sata II zu Sata III angeht


----------



## Tilhor (28. Februar 2012)

Es wird niemals PCI-E 3.0 für den Sockel 1366 oder 1155/1156 geben. Jedenfalls nicht für die CPU's. Man kann das zwar auf dem Motherboard haben aber die CPU's unterstützen das nicht.


----------



## bemuehung (28. Februar 2012)

1155 schon mit ner Ivy CPU 

mit Sandy Bridge natürlich nicht


----------



## medusis24 (28. Februar 2012)

hallo 

Weiss zwar nicht ob es weiter hilt habe aber da mal was gefunden hat zwar kein aber Pci-e 3.0 aber soweit ich weiss brauch man das wohl auch noch gar net da es wohl kaum Graffikarten gibt sie das brauchen  


[codehttp://www.alternate.de/html/product/MSI/X58A-GD65/153951/?tk=7&lk=2036][/code]


----------



## Ahank (29. Februar 2012)

Ich komme jetzt eher aus dem Softwarebereich bzw. Programmierung (sprich kein Hardwareexperte)  deshalb meine Frage zu folgendem Auszug aus 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,870072/Intel-Ivy-Bridge-Verzoegerung-bis-Juni-offiziell-bestaetigt-Technik-Update/CPU/News/


_Ivy-Bridge Prozessoren : Der PCI-Express-Controller stellt wie schon bei Sandy Bridge nur maximal 16 Lanes für die Grafikkarte bereit - bei zwei GPUs sind folglich nur jeweils acht Lanes pro Pixelbeschleuniger möglich.

_Wird denn bei maximal 16 Lanes, PCI 3.0 theoretisch ausgereizt werden können ?

Oder hat man mit PCI 3 einen Grafik-Standard auf den Markt gebracht den event. erst die "übernächste" Generation der "restlichen" Hardware voll ausnutzen kann?


----------



## bemuehung (29. Februar 2012)

PCI-E 3.0 2x8er Lanes wären mit PCI-E 2 wie 2x16Lanes von der Bandbreite 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express


----------

